# BACK TO BACK!!



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Got another 6x6 general bull. Cant believe it!! My bro used some of his calling skills to bring him into 150 yards.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Now that you have the general any bull hunt mastered, do you want to take on an apprentice next year? I might know a guy. :mrgreen:

Congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

C'mon man, where is the story?!?! Huge congrats!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! congrats!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> C'mon man, where is the story?!?! Huge congrats!


Its coming. Dont worry. We just got done caping, quartering and hanging meat in the trees. Got to get the head to packout tomorrow and then back in with horses to get all the steaks. Thank god for horses! This bull was a good piece further in than last years bull. Laying in the tent right now. That big guy wore us out. Gonna sleep good tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You're welcome! Prank calling you like that and you not murdering me must have wracked up some serious karma! 

That is awesome!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> You're welcome! Prank calling you like that and you not murdering me must have wracked up some serious karma!
> 
> That is awesome!


Haha!! Thanks man! I think after today I can finally put the joy then instant pain and disappointment to bed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Its coming. Dont worry. We just got done caping, quartering and hanging meat in the trees. Got to get the head to packout tomorrow and then back in with horses to get all the steaks. Thank god for horses! This bull was a good piece further in than last years bull. Laying in the tent right now. That big guy wore us out. Gonna sleep good tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


After all that we have been through here on the forum, we really have to wait to hear the story?!? 

Seriously though, congrats - again - on a great bull! Can't wait to hear the story when you get all the work done!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Haha!! Thanks man! I think after today I can finally put the joy then instant pain and disappointment to bed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


....so you're saying I can do it again....


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good work! Great bull!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Right on, nice job!!! Now that is getting er done!!!!:grin:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Well done, congrats!

.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> ....so you're saying I can do it again....


Not exactly......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

:rockon: Way 2 go, man. You are kicking some arse!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Some pics of the fun!




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow! Two years in a row! Congrats!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice bull!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Not exactly......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I hear you loud and clear....


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Great job Jake! You have that place dialed in for sure. I met a guy coming in while we were packing out (in the snow) and he said he saw 2 bulls come come out in vehicles - one of which I knew was yours. I thought your dad had scored too! Thought to myself, "man, how would that be?"  Make sure and put Eli to good use. Congrats again - super job.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Mike! Ya, would have been nice for the old man to get one. Once he realized the kind of effort it takes to get one up there he decided he was better off road hunting in his warm truck. 

Oh ya, Eli came down and packed some gear out for us. Being little bro he had no excuses although I think he was wishing he had come up with one about half way back to the trucks. Lol. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great job! Makes me wish I would have elk hunted the Uintas this year! That is a hell of an accomplishment—thumbs up!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work, I was proud of getting my first Uinta Spike, I guess that gives me something to work towards. Well done!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome way to get it done. Back to back is a awesome accomplishment


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

You are amazing!! Congrats!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

After my solo hunt of last year I have been putting alot of thought over the past year about how my general bull elk hunt of 2017 would be. Would it be another solo hunt? I enjoyed it last year but looking back on it, I would have definitely preferred having a family member or two there with me to share in the success. As the months dragged by it was looking more and more like a another solo hunt was going down. My twin brother was determined to hunt archery elk again.

Well, luckily my twin brother drew an any weapon cow elk tag for the area I hunt. We also talked the old man into buying a general bull tag and I showed him around some of the easier to get to spots where I thought he had a chance a few weeks before the hunt started.

I headed into my spot and set up camp the Thursday before the opener. I was pumped about my chances as we had scouted the area all summer and seen alot of bulls and elk in general. My brother had just come off of a very action packed archery hunt where he had multiple encounters but unfortunately didnt punch his tag.

I set up camp in the early afternoon and was ready to do some glassing. To my surprise I wasn't able to turn up a single elk that night. I glassed until dark, cooked dinner and went to bed half discouraged about the prospects of my hunt.

My alarm went off friday morning and I woke up and was glassing again at prime time in hopes of a better result than last night. It didnt take long and I had a couple cows spotted! I checked another area and a small bull slowly walked out. Now we're talking! Just below him a nice 6x6 walked out. He didnt seem to like the scene and hurried back into cover. After, the morning glassing session was over I had spotted 3 bulls and my spirits were up!

Nothing to do now but hang out, enjoy my environment and wait for my brother to show up.

He made it camp around 3pm. We set him up and got to glassing again. Nothing turned up friday night yet again. Must be the full moon? Oh well, the hunt starts in the morning and it is go time!!

We woke up at 6am, cooked coffee, got our gear together and crawled out of the tent. The moonlight was magnificent. James decided he would take advantage of the moonlight to do some glassing. Immediately he hustles over to whisper to me that there are several elk just down hill from our camp! I excitedly grab my binos to check it out. Yep! 4 elk and 3 are definitely bulls and they are about 400 yards from us. NICE!! Nothing to it, but to hang out at camp, chill out, keep an eye on them, wait for shooting light and pick out the best bull in the bunch and tag out! Beautiful!..... WRONG! Over the next 15 minutes we watched in agony as they slowly made thier way down and up the other side and on to private property.

No problem, that was promising and surely we could turn up some more, right? Nope, just a sea of orange above us, as 20ish + hunters came off the main road and dropped in. Luckily none were bold enough to make it half way down to where we were camped.

Time to formulate a plan for midday. Stalk the dark timber or glass from a vantage point? During the archery hunt we had found some pretty sweet timbered areas to hunt. However, after the pre-dawn bulls we saw and where they ended up we decided it best to not risk moving through the timber and spooking more elk on to the private property. 330 pm came and we decided to move down the ridge and setup for the evening in a spot that James had found most of his elk action during the archery hunt.

We got set up around 4 pm.

Since moving to archery elk, James has spent a great deal of time working on his calling skills and I could tell he was very anxious to call me in a bull. So anxious that once we were set up he looks over at me and whispers "you're going to get a bull tonight, I guaranteed it." Now that is the kind of confidence I like!! He went about showing off his cow calling skills when at about 530 he excitedly announces "there is a cow, should I drop her?" Actually 3 cows appeared. Now, when James is faced with his quarry there isnt much time before he decides to punch his tag. Luckily we had dicussed this development beforehand as his cow tag runs until Jan 31st and we didnt want to work harder than we needed to for a cow on a tag that has 3+ months remaining in the season. Bull down was top priority. I quickly replied "no, wait for the bull he has to be coming". So we wait......no bull.... WTH....rut must be over? About 10 minutes later I glass over into the trees the cows entered and there he is! He is in the trees but I can tell he is a good one. I tell James "there is the bull!!" but as soon as I get my gun shouldered all I see is some brush moving as the bull heads off out of sight.

Dejected we continue to watch knowing that our opportunity for the evening had most likely got away.

However, about 15 minutes later, James says to me "there is another bull right there and he is a big one"! I look and all I can see is his hind quarters. I tell James "I dont have a shot" Right then James lets out a couple cow calls. The bull immediately turns and stares right at us. This is cool but now the bull is looking right at me and all I'm thinking is we are about to be busted and seconds from my bull busting off into the thick stuff.

Luckily, I am wrong, he takes a couple more steps towards us and then turns broadside giving me the chance I needed. He is only about 150 yards so I put the cross hairs on the mark and squeeze off.... BANG! The bull rares up like the black stallion and stumbles head down for about 40 yards and piles up.

Bull down! We walked up to him and I could not believe my good fortune. I had bagged another 6x6 general season bull!

Best of all I wasnt alone this time and got to share the excitement of this one with my brother. It doesnt get much better and was much nicer to have him there to help breakdown this bull 























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great write up and congrats again on your success!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Loved the read! Great job!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

A couple more cool pics. The picture of my bro with the head belongs on western hunter magazine or badasselkhunters.com or something.

#imthefattwin.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

It’ll be neat to see a side-by-side of your two bulls when packout gets done working his magic!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> It'll be neat to see a side-by-side of your two bulls when packout gets done working his magic!


Yes it will!! I cant wait!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, killer swords! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Got last years bull home today. Another amazing job by Packout!!!





















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great looking mount(s)!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

As awesome as that looks already, just imagine how it'll look once the kitty comes to live at home!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome OTC bulls! I'm hoping this year I can graduate from raghorns and spikes to something that looks more like that.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Those look great together, I hope we both make it a 3 pete this year!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

lucky duck said:


> Those look great together, I hope we both make it a 3 pete this year!


Same! I like our chances!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

And Utah doesn't have nice general bulls..:shock:... Awesome!!!


----------

